# LOOKING FOR OLD RECRUITING POSTERS



## Haggis (22 Sep 2015)

Folks, does anyone remember the old 1970's era recruiting posters?

There was one with an officer in DEU exiting a business jet while carrying a briefcase.  A second pushed the Combat Team.  I remember the slogans on that one.  A Centurion tank was on the front captioned "It takes a special kind of operator to run this business machine" Inside was a second caption "This machine means business."

If anyone has any links to photos of these or old scans they could share, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## mariomike (22 Sep 2015)

Haggis said:
			
		

> If anyone has any links to photos of these or old scans they could share, I'd appreciate it.



This may help,

Recruiting Posters, Slogans and Commercials [Merged] 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/2276.0;nowap
41 pages.


----------



## Haggis (22 Sep 2015)

Thanks, I found most of those messages/thread in other searches. No scans of what I'm after though, but plenty of mentions of those posters (mostly from old guys).


----------



## expwor (22 Sep 2015)

I remember this one from the 1970's
Here's the article
http://www.thewesternstar.com/Local/2009-11-05/article-1475530/Face-on-forces-recruiting-poster-still-raising-awareness/1

Tom


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Sep 2015)

I remember the phrase "You stand alone...but you're never alone".  I think it was the same RCR sgt from above.

That was the recruiting slogan/campaign that got me to join so many years ago.


----------



## Haggis (22 Sep 2015)

TV, yes, I think you're correct.  It folded out to show all the parts of a Cbt Tm.


----------



## Danjanou (23 Sep 2015)

Ron Perroway (sp?) was the RCR in the poster, worked with him in Aldershot in the 1980s when he was a WO RSS with 2 RNFLDR. good guy  apparently he was teased a lot about the poster.


----------



## dapaterson (23 Sep 2015)

I somewhere have a copy of a hand-drawn parody poster for joining the Reserves - "Got no life? You'll like it" featuring a cartoon likeness of a spotty-faced teenager both in a McDonald's outfit and an Army uniform, comparing the two jobs...


----------



## Occam (23 Sep 2015)




----------



## Danjanou (23 Sep 2015)

Rumour has it some of the long time regulars on here were inspired to join up by this poster  8)


----------



## BinRat55 (23 Sep 2015)

Occam said:
			
		

>



We're in the yellow pages under "Antiques"??? Gotta be a funny...


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 Sep 2015)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Rumour has it some of the long time regulars on here were inspired to join up by this poster  8)



They left out Newfoundland.


----------



## Haggis (23 Sep 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I somewhere have a copy of a hand-drawn parody poster for joining the Reserves - "Got no life? You'll like it" featuring a cartoon likeness of a spotty-faced teenager both in a McDonald's outfit and an Army uniform, comparing the two jobs...



I remember seeing another hand-drawn one - posted very briefly - in L101 in Petawawa, with a sad-sack looking soldier on a duffle bag: "Quit school?  No job? Reg Force kick you out? Join the Militia!"


----------



## cupper (24 Sep 2015)

I have this one hanging in my entryway. Was given to me by a friend after graduation from TUNS. It's a replica of a WW1 recruiting poster.

The caption of the lower picture always makes me smile:

"Destroying & re-building Bridges is only one of the interesting branches of military engineering"

I didn't realize though that Engineers laid telegraph cable as indicated by the upper picture and caption.


----------



## BinRat55 (25 Sep 2015)

cupper said:
			
		

> I have this one hanging in my entryway. Was given to me by a friend after graduation from TUNS. It's a replica of a WW1 recruiting poster.
> 
> The caption of the lower picture always makes me smile:
> 
> ...



"Telephone" companies were formed and attached to the Canadian Engineers and Infantry units in the early 1900s. Much like there's a supply guy found in every bunch, even back then 1st line units were pretty self sufficient. Using horses, bicycles and motorcycles, they did it all. 1st line combat arms units found themselves very isolated and really had no choice but to rely on themselves.


----------

